
How do cats survive falls from great heights? (2012) - iou
http://www.bbc.com/news/magazine-17492802
======
chronial
Amazing detailed analysis on how cats flip themselves during the fall by
smarter every day:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RtWbpyjJqrU](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RtWbpyjJqrU)

------
rzzzt
The "self-righting" behaviour can be observed through photo sequences and
video captures [1][2].

[1] [https://publicdomainreview.org/collections/photographs-
of-a-...](https://publicdomainreview.org/collections/photographs-of-a-falling-
cat-1894/)

[2] [https://youtu.be/QxUtFtTaNL4](https://youtu.be/QxUtFtTaNL4)

